# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Ndërrimorët 5

## hot_prinz

A ESHTE AVIT SATIRISTI GOMAR?

fjale e madhe..
nga nje guhe e vdekun.


Zgjidhja: 

HISTORIA MAGISTRA VITAE EST

----------


## Agim Metbala

> A ESHTE AVIT SATIRISTI GOMAR?
> 
> fjale e madhe..
> nga nje guhe e vdekun.
> 
> 
> Zgjidhja: 
> 
> HISTORIA MAGISTRA VITAE EST



*Z. hot_prinz, të jem i sinqert, nuk e kam zgjidhur dot këtë ndërrimor...*

----------


## Agim Metbala

*PATO Z. ZISI,
ZAPTO DISI,
pozicion i lartë moj mike;
Mbase studion temën -
Pjesë e normës juridike!

Zgjidhja?.........................*

----------


## hot_prinz

Falemnderit po me ben nder te madh z.Metbala.

Ja nje me te thjeshte.

E DAUT 

fjala me e embel ne bote..

----------


## Foleja_

> *PATO Z. ZISI,
> ZAPTO DISI,
> pozicion i lartë moj mike;
> Mbase studion temën -
> Pjesë e normës juridike!
> 
> Zgjidhja?.........................*


 Pershendetje  :buzeqeshje: 


*DISPOZITA*

----------


## Foleja_

> Falemnderit po me ben nder te madh z.Metbala.
> 
> Ja nje me te thjeshte.
> 
> E DAUT 
> 
> fjala me e embel ne bote..



*TE DUA*  



P.s Princi, jam munduar edhe une,por pasi  ishte fjale latine nuk do te ishte keq te japesh se paku nje sqarim kur poston prap fjale nga latinishtja se na nxore pune  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## thirsty

> Falemnderit po me ben nder te madh z.Metbala.
> 
> Ja nje me te thjeshte.
> 
> E DAUT 
> 
> fjala me e embel ne bote..


Sheqeri?
Mjalti?


Tedua nuk eshte fjale

----------


## Agim Metbala

> *TE DUA*  
> 
> 
> 
> P.s Princi, jam munduar edhe une,por pasi  ishte fjale latine nuk do te ishte keq te japesh se paku nje sqarim kur poston prap fjale nga latinishtja se na nxore pune


*Saktë, mungonte sqarimi, dilema stërdilema dhe nuk e gjeta zgjidhjen dot...
Foleja, jeni fenomenale në zgjidhje...*

----------


## Agim Metbala

> Sheqeri?
> Mjalti?
> 
> 
> Tedua nuk eshte fjale


*Z. Thristy, mirë se erdhët, Ju dëshiroj argëtim të këndshëm...*

----------


## Agim Metbala

*ERSID LITI,
I koncentruar prore -
Në këtë kullestore!

Zgjidhja?...................*

----------


## hot_prinz

thirsty,

ani flm. per verejtjen. 
Po une fjaline me dashte e kapi e baj fjale  :buzeqeshje: 


Sa per sqarimin, mua mu duk se gadi e zbulova me pershkrimin:

 - guhe e vdekun = latinishtja
 - fjale e madhe   = me e njohura "Historia Magistra Vitae Est".

Me vjen keq per mundin qe u shkaktova.

----------


## projekti21_dk

> A ESHTE AVIT SATIRISTI GOMAR?
> 
> fjale e madhe..
> nga nje guhe e vdekun.
> 
> 
> Zgjidhja: 
> 
> HISTORIA MAGISTRA VITAE EST


PËRSHËNDETJE PRINZ. Në radhë të parë përgëzime për temën e hapur.
Problemi kryesor është se keni krijuar nje¨shkronjë të dyfishtë nga dy shkronja të thjeshta. Është fjala për shkronjë "sh". Kjo ka shkaktuar huti te zgjedhësit e kësaj gjëze. Në gjithë ndërrimorët e deritashëm asnjëherë nuk kemi praktikuar që nga shkronjat e thjeshta të krijojmë shkronja të dyfishta dhe ansajelltas. Ka ngjarë me ata që sapo kishin filuar, por më vonë kjo nuk është përsëritur më, sepse te ndërrimorët në gjuhën shqipe ndiqet sistemi tingullor: një shkronë - një tingull.

P.S. Në fjalën bazë, atë që ke marrë për ta ndërrimuar ke 24 shkronja, ndërkaq te ndërrimori ke 23 tinguj!

----------


## Enkeleu

> *ERSID LITI,
> I koncentruar prore -
> Në këtë kullestore!
> 
> Zgjidhja?...................*


Përshendetje z. Agim , po provoj te jap një zgjidhje  megjithëse nuk jam  shum i sugurtë ... !

*DESTILIRI ?!*

----------


## Agim Metbala

> Përshendetje z. Agim , po provoj te jap një zgjidhje  megjithëse nuk jam  shum i sugurtë ... !
> 
> *DESTILIRI ?!*


*Një promotacion i vogël; DISTILERI...
Përshëndetje miku im, jeni vërtetë fenomenal...
Gjumë të rehatshëm...*

----------


## projekti21_dk

> *Një promotacion i vogël; DISTILERI...
> Përshëndetje miku im, jeni vërtetë fenomenal...
> Gjumë të rehatshëm...*


STIL I RI, DE!

Përshëndetje për të gjithë gjëzëtarët.

----------


## hot_prinz

U PLASI.. O SU VESH BREKT E TEUTES KOKES

vend imi* shqiptar,
pa te ligj s'guxon te marre.

----------


## Foleja_

> U PLASI.. O SU VESH BREKT E TEUTES KOKES
> 
> vend imi* shqiptar,
> pa te ligj s'guxon te marre.


Miremengjes  :buzeqeshje: 



*KUSHTETUTA E REPUBLIKES SE KOSOVES*

----------


## Agim Metbala

*RIKI P. HOTI,
Nuk po i hy aspak në hak -
Vërtet është shtiracak!

Zgjidhja?............................*

----------


## Foleja_

> *RIKI P. HOTI,
> Nuk po i hy aspak në hak -
> Vërtet është shtiracak!
> 
> Zgjidhja?............................*




*HIPOKRITI*.....

----------


## Agim Metbala

*AMIN VIDI,
U përgjegj shqim -
Këtu kërkohet pushtim!

Zgjidhja?.......................*

----------

